# Male or Female ?



## NeonELX (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey guys do you guys think this is a male ? or female ? Its a plakat for sure.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't know if it is just me, but he looks like he is either a wild betta, or part wild.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm really not sure, but I think female... What did they mark the betta as?


----------



## NeonELX (Nov 4, 2012)

I actually forgot lol I lost the container I had her in when I brought him or her .


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh Lol, well, looks female to me. She looks kind of eggy, but I maybe wrong! Hopefully a betta breeder will respond soon.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like a boy to me. Does he have this white spot between or behind his ventral fins? His ventrals look really full and nice to be a boy.. S/He's gorgeous!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like an ovipositer, slight hue of breeding bars and short ventral fins...My best guess would be female.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd say female. The ventrals look to short to be a male. It also does look a little bit eggy, and has a tiny bit of breeding stripes. Look for a white spot like Lebron said, just to be sure though.


----------



## NeonELX (Nov 4, 2012)

Probs , but thanks guys . I think its a female . Short vents and a little lightly colored , not like males how they are more dark bodied .


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I found male plakats usually have longer anal fins, along with the ventrals. Definitely looks like a female to me (belly another sign)


----------



## dszoo (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks like a female to me....the fins on male plakats would be a longer. Nice looking plakat. I also see breeding stripes/bars as well.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

definitely female, and i second the notio that she is either wild or part-wild.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> definitely female, and i second the notio that she is either wild or part-wild.


 I agree. She does seem to have that look.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

She's cute..


----------



## December (Jan 29, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> Looks like an ovipositer, slight hue of breeding bars and short ventral fins...My best guess would be female.


Agreed!! Female!!


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

She's a plakat fighter female. Looks almost exactly like this guy.


----------



## NeonELX (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks , it actually turned out to be a female after flare testing her to a male, she started to show vertical stripes , now shes full with eggs lol.


----------

